# My new kitten is finally here! Meet Tootsie!



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I am here with TONS of excitement because we brought home our new baby, Tootsie Roll (we call her Tootsie), yesterday! :luv

She is an absolute DOLL. The moment we brought her home, she was calm, confident, loving (purrs like crazy everytime you cuddle her!) and just wanted to cuddle and play. She explored her safe room (the bathroom) and wanted to play and hang out instantly. She has used her litter box multiple times, eaten like a champ, and is just perfect. I've never seen a kitten adjust this quickly! It took Ellie many days before she even wanted to trust us or leave her safe room.

Because of how confident she was, we let her and Ellie meet last night. Ellie did really well except for some hissing and slapping.

Today, we had a supervised play session and Ellie did GREAT! Some slight hissing and slapping, but also some great playtime! Ellie wore Tootsie out and now she is passed out cuddling with my boyfriend. Tootsie has already had full reign over the apartment and has done incredibly!

We could not be happier. The moment we brought Tootsie home we just KNEW she was the perfect baby for us. I don't think I've ever felt a connection that quickly with an animal before. Our little family is certainly complete! :luv

Here are some pictures! I will definitely be adding more. 

On the drive home:









Me and Tootsie (please excuse the terrible photo of me! haha)









In the kitty tree:

















In her safe room (aka bathroom) trying to get attention!









Ellie and Tootsie during their play session today:









Playing with her favorite toy yet! :luv



















Also, Ellie just celebrated her first birthday on the 14th! My mom came over and we went birthday shopping for her (my mom loves my kitties, calls them her grandchildren LOL) and Ellie got a new window seat and a big scratcher. She is in heaven with the window seat! I need to get a photo and post it. :grin:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellie got a new window seat and a new scratcher for her birthday. Naturally, she had more fun with the new rug by the front door we picked up while we were shopping.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

So sorry for triple posting. I wanted to add a few videos.

Tootsie with her favorite toy!


This was a BIG turning point! Ellie finally started really playing and letting loose around Tootsie. Please excuse the mess, we made it cat central with toys and treats


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do not apologize, you MUST keep adding pictures...

She is too adorable to comprehend....


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hahaha! Thanks so much, MowMow! More pictures will definitely be coming!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What an adorable addition to your household! Those laser lights should be tagged with a "caution....kittens/cats will be instantly socialized and want to play forever"!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Impossible......ly cute!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh what a cutie she is with those big round eyes!  Ellie is gorgeous - the pic of her under the rug is too funny! 

It's great that she's settled in so smoothly and quickly!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! In some of those pictures, Tootsie looks like a baby Ewok!!
To CUTE! And it's wonderful she has fit in so purrrfectly already!!
Sharon


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh she is adorable! And Ellie is gorgeous.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I, too, am loving all the photos and vids! Both Tootsie and Ellie are really adorable, haha! Love their faces, hard not to, isn't it? Great color combos, one white kitty and one with everything else! (Tootsie the Tortie!):razz::catsm


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, my! They are both beautiful!!! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you soo much, everyone! :luv I can't thank you enough, all of your comments really make my day! Her and Ellie are still doing great, although Ellie does tend to play a little too rough at times and little Tootsie lets out a squeak which scares the crap out of us haha. It's hard though because we don't want to get mad at Ellie since we want them to play and be friends. Tootsie is currently wailing because she wants out of her safe room. She is such a sassy, independent, talkative but also super loving little girl. It seems what they say about Torties is true  



TabbCatt said:


> Great color combos, one white kitty and one with everything else! (Tootsie the Tortie!):razz::catsm


LOL yes! I love Tootsie the Tortie, that is perfect!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congrats on your new furbaby she is adorable.
You can never post too many photos or videos in my opinion, so keep them coming
Its so lovely to hear its been an instant success. During the play sessions as long as Ellie is backing off when Tootsie squaks then they are OK, The squeak is to tell her she's being too much.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

She is so gorgeous! And the way they are getting along at this stage is fantastic. Congrats on your two beautiful girls. :luv


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on your furbaby. Both you are tootsie are very beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I can't believe the cuteness. Look at the expression.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Omg sooo cute, overdose of cuteness in all those pics. I cant take it lol


----------



## Moochmom (Jun 3, 2014)

So, so cute! I know you are thrilled


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

What an sweet baby Tootsie is!! So happy for you that she settled in so quickly!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG, Tootsie is _adorable_!!  Such a sweet little tortie puff ball! And, it's so great that she and your beautiful Miss Ellie have already started to play together! It would be so wonderful if they became best friends!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YIN and YANG...Purrrrfect!!:thumbup:


----------

